# Buying international shares?



## sparkie (4 January 2011)

Hi

New to the boards and new to trading! Most likely will open an account with Commsec. But was just wondering how I could go about buying shares in the international market?

Is there a broker I could call in a metro area like Brisbane and buy international shares with? 

What fees could I expect? 


Commsec seemed quite pricey on international trades with fees
Any suggestions for an online broker in the both the Canadian and US markets?

thanks!


----------



## lost872 (5 January 2011)

Hi sparkie, 

I have just set up an account at Interactive Brokers (Online) and they seem good to start with, I have also just jumped into the market as a newby.

Bit of a pain setting up and you will need around $10,000.00 USD to open the account.

Might also pay to wait a bit to see if anyone with more year's in the trading game has any other ideas for you.

lost


----------



## 1nvstor (5 January 2011)

sparkie said:


> Hi
> 
> New to the boards and new to trading! Most likely will open an account with Commsec. But was just wondering how I could go about buying shares in the international market?
> 
> ...




Hi,

www.cmcmarkets.com.au I've just bought Citigroup shares with them and they have great customer service and low fees.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bellenuit (5 January 2011)

I use TD Ameritrade to buy and sell US shares and I am very pleased with them. Can be a bit of a hassle to set up due to their admin people not being familiar with non-US addresses etc., but once going they are terrific. I pay US$9.99 per trade with them.

Interactive Brokers are good too I believe and allow you to trade in several markets, not just the US.


----------



## tech/a (5 January 2011)

lost872 said:


> Hi sparkie,
> 
> I have just set up an account at Interactive Brokers (Online) and they seem good to start with, I have also just jumped into the market as a newby.
> 
> ...




*IB by miles in My opinion.*
Can trade anything.
US shares $1 in and out.
AUST $6 for punters under $10k positions.

As has been stated is a bit of a pain to set up but its 
Trader workstation is fantastic.
Account management is also brilliant click of the mouse and all is in front of you or printed out.


----------



## sparkie (11 January 2011)

thanks guys!

reading up on IB

•Good or extensive product knowledge for any product you wish to trade.
•Prior execution of 100 or more trades (any product).
•A minimum equity deposit in cash or stock of USD 10,000 (or USD equivalent) or USD 5,000 for IRA Accounts. 
•US regulators require a minimum account value of USD 25,000 (or USD equivalent) at all times in order to day trade US stocks, US options and US Single Stock Futures.


did you newbies have to prove you previously did trading before hand?!
did you guys go fast track and then add more markets or pro track?


----------



## lost872 (11 January 2011)

sparkie said:


> did you newbies have to prove you previously did trading before hand?!
> did you guys go fast track and then add more markets or pro track?




Yes on the first one as they will not let you open an account with getting so many points, also when you say "prove" they don't ask for any records of the previous trading. 

On the second I have been trying my luck in the US stocks so have had no need to add any more to date.


----------



## Arrow1 (12 January 2013)

*Buying international shares*



Hi Everyone,

So my new year resolution is to get into the stock markets and I have been doing research for the last 2 weeks. It is incredible how much one has to read to get up scratch. I have been putting off trading in stocks for while, but this year, no more excuses. Anyway, I have signed up for a cmc account which I sent off today and hopefully, I can start experimenting with stocks sometime next week. Although I'm still learning, what I really want is to trade in international shares with the exposure to the Australian market aswell. I researched up what platform to use online and most recommmend IB.  What really frustrates me is the fact that I had to get some experience in trading first ie from IB: more than "100 transactions" before they open my account. The lady (customer service) in Hong Kong told me this. While I understand the risk involves when you start out, the available online brokers in australia are limited and are expensive ( which has been mentioned numerous time) and more or less allows you to only buy Aussie shares. Yes I got money to risk (everything in life is a risk) so, can anyone please recommend to me:

1.  An online broker which I can open with reasonable trading fees that can buy international stocks ( US for example). So many people ( my friend included, mentioned comsec but I think they are too dear and are comitting day light robbery. How do you think recently, the Commonwealth Bank amass 100 billion $ in value?) The broker with less hassle to setup the better.

Ready and willing to learn.


----------



## Trembling Hand (12 January 2013)

*Re: Buying international shares*



Arrow1 said:


> So my new year resolution is to get into the stock markets and I have been doing research for the last 2 weeks. It is incredible how much one has to read to get up scratch.
> 
> Ready and willing to learn.




To put it into perspective after 2 weeks your "research" has put you at finding out your prep school Teachers name on the first day. Long way to go before you graduate from high school and start doing.

Back to the books for you mate.


----------



## wotda (12 January 2013)

Have you tried optionsxpress? They trade in US stocks.

Or saxo capital markets? They trade in all markets.

Im with both and so far haven't encounter any problems.


----------



## noirua (13 January 2013)

I've used Internaxx (now TD Direct Investing International) for sometime and has worked well from home and The States, Canada and UK. Occasionally they have code mismatch problems that render deals as ' failed ' and cant seem to correct them, though this is rare -- my Aussie broker placed the deal OK so it must be the Australian setup confusing the issue, so they say. They often blame UBS but I haven't bothered to take that further.

It is much cheaper to use a broker from the country in question, execution only, that only trades in that domain as costs can be halved quite easily. Having a currency account in £s sterling, C$ and US$s, cuts down on the 0.5% to 2% currency exchange charges -- these can mount up horifically if you trade several times a week.


----------



## noirua (25 August 2018)

RED ROCK RESOURCES PLC - Company Website: Http://www.rrrplc.com






	

		
			
		

		
	
The Furnace at Jajce.
The Steelmin plant and facility is located in central Bosnia, 104 kilometres north west of Sarajevo. The complex, formerly part of Electrobosna, was originally built in the 1970s by Elkem, a major silicon and alloy producer based in Norway, and was one of the largest and best known producers of ferrosilicon and silicon metal in Europe.
STEELMIN LIMITED (Private Public Company) - Red Rock Resources hold a 22% interest.

JUPITER MINES LIMITED ASX:JMS - Red Rock Resources PLC hold 18,524,914 shares (0.95%) and a 0.75% royalty over all iron ore produced at Jupiter's Mount Ida prospect in Western Australia. Half of RRR's JMS holding is subject to escrow set at 28/02/2019 and the remainder at 31/08/2019, unless the company or RRR is the subject of a takeover bid: Company website: Jupiter Mining - index - Http://www.jupitermines.com/

Andrew Bell Executive Chairman Red Rock Resources Plc (AIM:RRR) Update 6th June


Smart deal and Smart Financing by Red Rock - Steelmin - 05/04/2018
https://www.shareprophets.com/views/35262/smart-deal-and-smart-financing-by-red-rock

UK Investor Show 2018 Video - Andrew Bell of Red Rock Resources - 06/05/2018
As outlined during and at the end of this broadcast RRR expected and in fact became very cash positive and the holder of £3.6 - £3.9m cash. Despite investing nearly £300,000 into Para Resources shares.


----------

